# Pollinia exchange



## Stefan Neher (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello to all. 

I am brand new to this site, as I am also somewhat new to Paphs/Phrags growing, but I recently (today) had a very special Paphiopedilum liemianum come into flower.

Due to their status as critically endangered (overcollection as most) and wanting to maintain and ex-situ population through various growers, I was wondering if anyone has one that is now, or will soon be in flower, and if we may then outcross? 

I purchased mine from Hausermann, and I’m not sure if they record lineages or not, but would love to create multiple flasks (through Meyers Conservatory) of the eventual seedlings, should a capsule come to maturity. 

Thanks!


----------



## silence882 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi Stefan, 

I've got a liemianum that's been in continuous bloom for several years now. I'd be happy to send you pollen if you'd like. It's got a NS of about 10 cm with a dorsal width of 4 cm. Here's a photo:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/zApFHnz7rSsWuRdK8

The only flaw with this bloom is the petals are swept back. PM me if you're interested.

--Stephen


----------



## Stefan Neher (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi! 

Thanks so much for your response. I had someone on Instagram reach out as well, and I believe they are sending me pollen this week, but I understand this is a sequential blooming species so I would love to cross with yours on the next go around (second flower already seems to be forming). 

Does yours have mottled leaves or green? I have heard there are several varieties.


----------



## silence882 (Mar 26, 2020)

Stefan Neher said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks so much for your response. I had someone on Instagram reach out as well, and I believe they are sending me pollen this week, but I understand this is a sequential blooming species so I would love to cross with yours on the next go around (second flower already seems to be forming).
> 
> Does yours have mottled leaves or green? I have heard there are several varieties.



You're welcome to pollen any time you'd like it as long as mine's in bloom. The leaves on this one have a faint mottling:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/4QZvYYZ6RxW3f6HQA


----------



## Stefan Neher (Mar 31, 2020)

silence882 said:


> You're welcome to pollen any time you'd like it as long as mine's in bloom. The leaves on this one have a faint mottling:
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/4QZvYYZ6RxW3f6HQA



This looks very similar to mine! There is like a hidden layer of mottling on top, though the underside is quote purplish red as is typical of so many Paphs. 

And I redact my previous statement about having forthcoming pollinia, as the person from instagram hasn't replied. If you have any in bloom now, I'd love to exchange.

Thanks so much!


----------



## silence882 (Mar 31, 2020)

Stefan Neher said:


> This looks very similar to mine! There is like a hidden layer of mottling on top, though the underside is quote purplish red as is typical of so many Paphs.
> 
> And I redact my previous statement about having forthcoming pollinia, as the person from instagram hasn't replied. If you have any in bloom now, I'd love to exchange.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Sure, just send me a PM with your mailing address and I'll drop it in the mail.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Stephen. Do you have any current photos of your namesake Phrag?


----------



## silence882 (Apr 15, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Hi Stephen. Do you have any current photos of your namesake Phrag?



All the photos I have are posted on my site. Although the division you got for me from JP is in low spike, so I'll have another photo soonish.


----------



## raymond (Apr 16, 2020)

G


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2020)

That's a cool grower, right Raymond?
Thanks, Stephen.


----------



## Stefan Neher (Apr 30, 2020)

Posting here again because I recently received a Paphiopedilum delenatii var alba x sib in the mail. I did not expect them to send me such a large plant for the price, and it came with not one, but TWO flowers.

As usual, I would like to take advantage of the flowering event, and do an outcross. Does anyone else have a Paph. delenatii either soon, or in bloom? Any form will do, though a cross with another alba or unique cultivar would be preferred.

I can offer up my pollinia as well if anyone wants it. I also plan on posting a picture of the leaves and flower when the sun comes out again.


----------



## KateL (Sep 14, 2020)

silence882 said:


> All the photos I have are posted on my site. Although the division you got for me from JP is in low spike, so I'll have another photo soonish.


Your website is a beautiful gift to people like me. Thank you.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 15, 2020)

KateL said:


> Your website is a beautiful gift to people like me. Thank you.


Thanks! I really enjoyed building the site.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2020)

Group hug!


----------



## silence882 (Sep 17, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Group hug!


No, I wasn't a hugger before the pandemic. How about a polite wave from across the room?


----------

